# Seat Leon Streetlegal Supercopa with TTRS Engine, Sequential Gearbox and 4Motion



## DutchWilco (Jul 14, 2011)

*Seat Leon is now an VW Golf mk2 with, TTRS Engine, Seq. Gearbox, 4Motion*

Hello, 

I'm not new on this forum but it was a long time ago that I was active here.
After I have sold my Golf mk2 Hobby car for a half year ago I started an new project for myself.

I'like to share my Seat Leon 1P Cupra what I built for the Time Attack but Street legal.

My Name is Wilco and I live in the Netherlands. I have an small Company but this car is my private hobby car. Ofcourse I'll hope that I can learn a'lot from building this car and it's usefull for me as Company but I built this car as private in my freetime like the evenings and Saturdays. 

I have sell my hobbycar for a half year ago what I has for 14 years. 
Now it was time for simething new and I like the Seat Leon a'lot. They also have the Supercopa what is an very nice and good car for race.

I built my Leon as Supercopa but with complete different technic as you can read below 

This was my hobby car before I started with my Seat Leon:









































































- I allready have an originel Supercopa body what I bought for more than 1 year ago but this is not streetlegal and don't have any number and licence plates. Am this reason I started 1 year later with an original Leon Cupra:














































I still have this Supercopa body so I can use it to change the original Cupra body so the Supercopa body-parts will fit. 

This is the Original Seat Leon Cupra what I use as basic and is my Project car:









































































The Engine is from the TT-RS and have the Turbo, Injectors and fuelpump from Loba Motorsport. The Map is from JD Engineering and have now 501ps with 629Nm. 
I will put in other pistons and rods and the cilinderhead goes away for CNC Porting and other Valves. I'm not sure if I will race with the Loba or that I want the bigger set from APR but this is much more expensive so I'm not sure yet. Some pictures from the engine:























































We are busy with the divelopment from a set for extra injectors what is much better for more fuel and cooling the inlet valves:






































2 Original TT-RS carbon covers what can order as option and are original Audi Parts:










The Gearbox what I use is from Kaps and is an 02M Sequential 6-Speed Gearbox:























































I'm workig on the car but only in my free time so it take some time before it finish:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

epic , sub'd cos this is EyeJoy project. 

keep up the great work:heart::beer:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Oh Dear!!

I am speechless...


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nice!


----------



## red beard (Oct 23, 2008)

:what:


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

I want that shifter!


----------



## DutchWilco (Jul 14, 2011)

Anyclamp said:


> I want that shifter!



Hello, This shifter is for sequential only so you can't use this not for the normal H pattern


----------



## DutchWilco (Jul 14, 2011)

For the people that don't know how the Supercopa look. My car get the same original Seat Sport Body kit and look the same as you can see on the pictures below:



















Because my car get a lot more bhp than this stock car and because I get 4wd I need an bigger rear spoiler for more down forse.
The idea :










I have done more work on my car again, but I'm still busy with dissasemble my Cupra. The pictures would be better when I start with the body-work I think  Now I'm busy with the disassemble I must think what must go away, wat I must make different and what I will install again and on what place etc so it's importand for later


----------



## Desshi (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice works!!  great proyect!!


----------



## khemiicalz (Mar 25, 2009)

whats wrong with the supercopa? why not build that one? 

I admire all your work. are you the owner of dutchbuilt?


----------



## DutchWilco (Jul 14, 2011)

khemiicalz said:


> whats wrong with the supercopa? why not build that one?
> 
> I admire all your work. are you the owner of dutchbuilt?



Hello Mr 

There's nothing wrong with the Supercopa Body except that this car doesn't have an VIN-Number 

There are a few other things such as,the pedals. I need a clutch pedal while the Supercopa is an DSG (Automatic. 
I want 2 seats and the Supercopa only have 1 seat and there is a bracket for the battery etc on the place of the other seat. 

Otherwise I like it much more to built this car from the ground up, so I have done everything by myself 

Yes I'm the owner of this small company, but they kicked me out of vwvortex when I posted this without paying for advertising etc.

It's my private project and I like to share this project with you guys for different reasons, but the most importand is that I like it and I'll hope that i can inspire some of you 

I see a lot of (new model) show cars on airride with small engines and big brakes which in my opinion doesnt make any sence,and I want promote the technical/race inspirated cars 

I know that this model Seat Leon not sold in the US but it's the same basic as the VW Golf mk5.


----------



## oswal (Nov 18, 2013)

Incredible project!!! I'll follow it.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap

:beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::wave::wave::heart::heart:

awesome


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

did you weld in the rear floor section of an R32 or TT for the rear haldex to go in the MK2?

does your company make that billet case for the 02M?


beautiful stuff man!! so awesome!!


----------



## Jo|\| (Jul 3, 2011)

I have wanted one of those transmission for quite a while. I'm scared to know the price and ruin the dream of owning one.



Vegeta Gti said:


> does your company make that billet case for the 02M?


It's much more then a billet case, it a full sequential dog box. All they keep is the bell housing. http://eng.kaps-transmissions.com/products-02m.html


----------



## DutchWilco (Jul 14, 2011)

Jo|\| said:


> I have wanted one of those transmission for quite a while. I'm scared to know the price and ruin the dream of owning one.
> 
> 
> 
> It's much more then a billet case, it a full sequential dog box. All they keep is the bell housing. http://eng.kaps-transmissions.com/products-02m.html



Yes, this is an very expensive sequential Gearbox. I will tell you honor that the Gearbox have cost 11.790 Euro ex
The leveler have cost 1290 Euro and the bracket on the Gearbox 380 Euro :facepalm:

Total exclude VAT it cost 13.460 Euro = 18.189 USD ex 

I can tell you that I have sold my blue Golf (what you can see in the begin) for the same Money as I have buy this gearbox. I have work 11 years on this car so you can see this as I have work 11 years for this gearbox :screwy:

My dream is to built the an extreem VAG track car for Time Attack, but it will need more than 1 year at now before we can start with the testdrive. I must work hard for can pay this car and there are no hollidays for me eather


----------



## DutchWilco (Jul 14, 2011)

The leon is almost empty now. It took a long time because I must think about what I must put back and what must change etc. On the end my car is complete empty and I know what to do and what must cut etc.















































I have also buy some parts from Seat Sport/VW Motorsport in Germany. Normaly people can't buy from Seat Sport but because I have an original Seat Supercopa body what is register on my name, I can buy from them now 

So this originel Supercopa body is the door for me to the Seat Sport/VW Motorsport shop 





































I'll hope that I can start soon with cut some metal en welding the cage etc


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

Very interesting!
Keep us updated!
:thumbup:


----------



## DutchWilco (Jul 14, 2011)

Vegeta Gti said:


> did you weld in the rear floor section of an R32 or TT for the rear haldex to go in the MK2?
> 
> does your company make that billet case for the 02M?
> 
> ...


Hello,

I was forgotten to answer your question about the rear floor section.

I only have to cut a little parts from the reserve wheel to make the 4motion fit 

The fuel tank what Seat Sport is using is allready from an 4wd but they don't use the 4wd, so this is very easy for me 

The rear floor is easy but I must done a'lot body work becouse we must cut a lot metal out of this body, the wheel arches must change and the Roll cage with Air jackets etc must weld in.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Awsome :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## **mk1nutt** (May 11, 2013)

All I can say is wow. This is a killer project!
opcorn:


----------



## amalthanerphoto (Mar 14, 2012)

This is an insane build. Definitely subscribed. Keep it up!


----------



## greenhell (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Wilco, I have a Kaps Sequential box on the way, but until looking at your thread, had never seen one with the end casing installed. Mine wont be here for a couple of weeks, but I am curious to know how much wider the transmission casing is from the bellhousing flange to the end of the casing than a standard O2M trans. 

Awesom build by the way, keep up the good work!


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

love the suspension components pics. subscribed!!!


----------



## DutchWilco (Jul 14, 2011)

greenhell said:


> Hi Wilco, I have a Kaps Sequential box on the way, but until looking at your thread, had never seen one with the end casing installed. Mine wont be here for a couple of weeks, but I am curious to know how much wider the transmission casing is from the bellhousing flange to the end of the casing than a standard O2M trans.
> 
> Awesom build by the way, keep up the good work!



Hello,

I don't know if it's wider because there is enough room below the front pillar and it look not much longer/wider.

When you need the dimensions, I can messure this for you if you want


----------



## DutchWilco (Jul 14, 2011)

I was very busy with my work so I didn't have much time for my own car but this week I can start again on the evenings 

The weater is much better also what give me more sense to go on with this car. This car is not in my workshop but into another place what is for my hobby only.

I have think a lot about this car last time and I'm not sure if I can make/buy the Supercopa body for this becouse it cost an realy lot of money.

What is for sure is that there in is comming the TTRS-Engine with 500+ ps 640NM, Sequential Gearbox with 4Motion and an weld roll cage.

I have order the rol cage as package what I must weld in complete by myself. I have the machines for make all by myself but this need to much time so the costs are higher on the end. 
This is the cage I have order and must received untill 30 days:


----------



## DutchWilco (Jul 14, 2011)

After some work I'm almost ready wit stripping the car. 

The plan so far:
- After this body is empty I start with cut out all metal for reducing weight.
- I let put this into an bad so this body is complete blank metal.
- Weld in the cage and stichweld the body
- Put everything on his place like the paddle-box, Seat frames, Steering Column, body-kit etc
- Into an bad again but now with KTL (Paint)


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## DutchWilco (Jul 14, 2011)

Step by Step 

Most parts are moved now from the body.
The heater don't come back again and I use only the Aluminum bracket for holding the Steering column.










I want clean the body from all rubber/kit before it goes into a bad for get off all paint etc. I know that this bad clean the rubber/kit also but I think that it's better that the most dirt is gone already.



















Some Carbon Covers for the B-Pillar because I like them more than the stock black covers 




























I have buy the Seat Sport parts new but they are start rusting after 2 monads into an dry closet 

After I have sandblasted them I have bring them away for Sink Plated and I'm very happy with this result:


----------



## dub_m_d (Apr 14, 2013)

opcorn: That kaps transmission...wow.


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

Can't wait for this!!!


----------



## DutchWilco (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello, I'm back again 

I'm still busy with this project, but all of this technical will come into my Golf mk2 now 

I still have the Leon and those parts but I have frozen this car because the high weight and the rules in our Country.

For building an car with another engine, gearbox, and complete drive-line is an problem for get this on paper while all rules are much easier for all cars from before 98.

I have find an mk2 without any rust, so I started with this body.

It would be built like an bergcup car with the wider fenders etc.

I use the rear axle from the TT-RS and the front axle do I change also to the TT-RS wheel hubs, so it's still an modern car with the low weight and te looking from the mk2


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

I love the picture story of this thread! Keep up the good work!!! videos when it's finished !


----------



## DutchWilco (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you, and yes but there is an long way to go for when I'm ready with this car 

Because the rear axle is from an TTRS I must change the front also. After a lot thinking etc, I have order the TTRS wheel hubs and I think that I have find the right solution:





























I work also on the body-kit because I must modify the body for this:














































And I'm still busy with removing all rubber for a while


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

amazing :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Sickness again!


----------



## DutchWilco (Jul 14, 2011)

Cleaning the car from all rubber is a lot work but I still go on 





































There is an little progress with the TT-RS engine.

I have order some nice parts from the TT-RS Race car for change the Pouly belt without Airco Pump:










This is my Hobby car and al parts et was also in my workplace so we are busy with another place for my hobby-car and parts etc


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

How big is that shop of yours? I'm looking at putting in something similar in size at the house.


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Amazing build. I still wonder what the cost of that dog box is ...anyone?


----------



## Jo|\| (Jul 3, 2011)

Rapid Decompression said:


> Amazing build. I still wonder what the cost of that dog box is ...anyone?


Lots!



DutchWilco said:


> Yes, this is an very expensive sequential Gearbox. I will tell you honor that the Gearbox have cost 11.790 Euro ex
> The leveler have cost 1290 Euro and the bracket on the Gearbox 380 Euro :facepalm:
> 
> Total exclude VAT it cost 13.460 Euro = 18.189 USD ex
> ...


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I like your work and innovative solutions :thumbup:


----------



## josedebardi (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi! Loving what you are doing!

I was researching this gearbox, and noted it came with a front diff. I presume you are not using that and mating it with 4motion?

I am considering the gearbox for my Audi S1 and wanted to know how complicated it might be to get this gearbox to work with it's existing Quattro!?

Many thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchWilco (Jul 14, 2011)

We are busy with figure out the Berg Cup rules and an Turbo engine must calculate with 1.7 so the TTRS engine is in the class from the 4250ccm what is an big problem.

I'm busy now with figure out what is the best and strongest VW 2.0L engine and it was an suprice for me what is coming out.

I want between the 500 and 600ps with around the 700NM Torque what is not easy to get from an 2.0ccm Engine.

On my searching I came out of the Rally Cross where they drive with this big ps and a lot torque.

I find an document from Carlos Sainz what drive with the new Polo RX. It's was very hard to find some pictures from the engine, but I know why now 

They still driven with the 1.9TDI engine with the 16V ABF cylinder head. This car have 600ps with 850Nm and with an distriction from 45mm what is install before the Turbo.




























And yes, it is an ABF 










I have buy some parts for figure out why this is that good. The fastest German mk1 Drag car do have the same but nobody want let now what they have done exactly and why [:[]





































The 1.9D engine:

This engines do have more material between the cylinders why it is stronger. They have also cylinder head bolds from M12 and not M10 like all patrol cars. The crank is cast and much stronger etc etc.

The cylinder head don't have the best flow but the ABF is an good balance between very strong and 4 valves for every cylinder. There are also a lot different and strong cams available and it's easy to make this mechanical. For an better Flow it can be make better with CNC machine.

The 20V and the new 16V TFSI are good but not strong enough. This ABF cylinder head with the 1.9D engine, crank and bearings can hold more than 4bar Turbo Pressure and can drive up to 9000rpm and I know people that run 9700rpm but as Diesel for the mini Tracktor Pulling  














































I have also done some work on mu car:


----------



## DutchWilco (Jul 14, 2011)

And more work is done:





































Some new and hard to find parts:




























And more work again:

















































































































































Some Supercopa mk1 parts:










And more work:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

You really need a new thread title! 

Interesting idea putting the ABF head on a TDI block. Is that engine from a transporter? Dipstick tube on the back suggests its not from a Golf...
Worth noting that the AHU / AFN block from the B5 A4 and Passat has a much thicker flange around the sump than the Golf version so probably even stronger.

Do you keep the TDI crank and bore to stay at 1.9L or bore it out a bit?


----------



## DutchWilco (Jul 14, 2011)

MikkiJayne said:


> You really need a new thread title!
> 
> Interesting idea putting the ABF head on a TDI block. Is that engine from a transporter? Dipstick tube on the back suggests its not from a Golf...
> Worth noting that the AHU / AFN block from the B5 A4 and Passat has a much thicker flange around the sump than the Golf version so probably even stronger.
> ...




Hello, For this cilinder head I use the older 1Z Diesel engine because I don't have to change the oil holes in the cylinder head. 

The newer engines like the AHU and the AFN do hove more Oil holes into the engine like the newer patrol engines.

The 1Z engine do have an very strong forged crank and because the bore is not big there is a lot material between the cylinders so this is stronger. For holding this strong as possible I bore only 0,5mm bigger so it is perfect round and with the correct measurements for the pistons.

The Cylinder head bolds are M12 from the diesel engine while all patrol engines have M10 Bolds. I must bore them a little bit bigger in the ABF cylinder head so this will fir perfect. The Diesel gasket is stronger also and the Crank bearings the same story 

It is not about the best flow etc, but it goes about the strength so is can handle 4 bar pressure what is better than an engine with an good flow and can only handle 2,5 Bar like the 20V cylinder head what will crack/brake.

The sputter bearings are very hard but when the pressure is very high they will eat the crack while the stock Diesel bearing don't have problems. maybe I have to change them more but they are easy to change from below and it's always better than an crank with damage.

My English is not good, so It's hard to explain for me.

The 2014 Polo RX (Rallycross) is build with an ABF on the AHU or AFN crank but I don't want to weld some holes into the cylinder head etc. 

The Fastest mk1 from the German with 1151ps do have the same but no one tell this because it's easy and not expensive to build. 

I let CNC machine the Cylinder Head and I use other pistons and rods etc. I don't use the original water pump but an electric pump with the radiator in rear from the car. I want put this on the Sequential Kaps gearbox what can handle 800Nm.

After a lot thinking and the experience what I have I come to this as best solution for building an good and strong 2L engine 

There is another German that have 850ps with an stock ABF Cylinder head and this is only because it is very strong and can hold a lot Turbo Pressure. 

When you calculate etc the best flowing cylinder head etc it will end around the 300ps, for more ps the flow must forced with a lot turbo boost so the flow is less important than. Of course I want everything good as possible, but it's important to start with an engine what is very strong.


----------



## DutchWilco (Jul 14, 2011)

An interest article from the VW Rally Cross Engine:


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

Great stuff.

Any chance of larger scans that are readable?

And maybe page 27?

-Dave


----------



## DutchWilco (Jul 14, 2011)

MrDave said:


> Great stuff.
> 
> Any chance of larger scans that are readable?
> 
> ...


Hello The scans are bigger but they would be small automatic when I place them in this Topic.

I'll will take a look if I can find an solution like an link so you can see them bigger.

Page 27 is an page with advertisement only.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

DutchWilco said:


> Hello, For this cilinder head I use the older 1Z Diesel engine because I don't have to change the oil holes in the cylinder head.
> 
> The newer engines like the AHU and the AFN do hove more Oil holes into the engine like the newer patrol engines.


Interesting stuff, but I think thats ^ not quite right. The AHU and AFN are externally identical to the 1Z - the heads are all the same and can be swapped between them. I have a 1Z head on an AFN block in my road car  They are all external-waterpump blocks, rather than the likes of the ALH / ASV which are internal-waterpump and do indeed have different oil drain holes. I'm going to use a PG (G60) head gasket in my next TDI engine which will be bored to 81.5mm.

I'll get a pic of the transverse and longitudinal TDI blocks tomorrow if I get a chance so you can see the thicker flange on the block :thumbup:

Can you fit TDI head studs in the ABF head or is it too tall? PD150 bolts are 12.9 grade and longer than the 1Z / AHU / AFN ones. They're a popular upgrade on the TDIs as they are stronger than stock and can be cut down to fit, so they might be an option for the ABF head :thumbup:

Worth bearing in mind the intermediate shaft in the TDI spins the opposite direction to the petrol versions, in case you hadn't spotted that. The shaft and oil pump gear are different accordingly. Iirc you need the 2.0 petrol IM shaft and oil pump etc from the ABF or 9A / PL to clear the throw of the TDI crank.


Oh, I can host the scans full size if you like? PM'd you my email address


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

This is an AHU for reference  'scuse the slight melty-ness of number 2 










and the flange I was talking about:










This is much more substantial than the Golf version which follows the outline of the sump closely. I think this gives the Audi / Passat versions more torsional strength, although not sure why the need it.

:beer:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Head bolts:










Top is the standard 1Z / AHU / AFN bolt - 10.9 grade. Bottom is the PD150 bolt - longer and 12.9 grade, same thread. These are an upgrade for the AFN by cutting them to length and swapping the washer from the AFN bolt. I reckon these are the key to bolting the 16V head to the TDI block, unless of course you have custom studs made 

Crank gear is an interesting challenge, as the diesel and petrol crank noses are different so the sprockets don't easily swap over. Been looking at this for running a TDI crank in a petrol block, although I actually prefer your way of doing it!


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

Wonderful thread with LOTS of photos. Thanks for sharing. Subscribed!


----------



## jamesr88 (Oct 9, 2007)

no updates??


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2019)

*Picture*

Hi. 
I'm new around here. 
I can not see the photos of DutchWilco. 
What do I have to do to see the photos?


----------

